# Why would it taste so much better 24 and 36 hours later?



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Some of you appear to really have a talent for preparing game so I thought you might be able to answer a (longwinded) question for me.

I had a 2016 antelope hind quarter. I prepared it by bringing it up to about 50 degrees an then coating it lightly with olive oil, sea salt and course ground pepper on each side before placing it on my pellet grill.

I had intended to take it off when the internal temp reached 135-140, but as luck would have it I became distracted and did not remove it from the grill until it had reached 152. CRAP! I then let it rest for 10 minutes.



It tasted okay but definitely not as good as I suspect it would have had I pulled it off in time. 

I dined on a third of it that evening and then the next day for dinner and then finished the rest today for lunch. 

Yesterday and today it tasted incredible, (way better than immediately after resting)! 

So the big question is why would it taste so much better 24 and 36 hours later?


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

It looks as if you used a rub. If that is the case my guess would be it had more time to permeate the meat, allowing the flavors to blend. There are many dishes I prefer the day after they are made. Especially pasta, which really seems to infuse with flavor of the sauce.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

A lot of the time, smoked meats taste better the day after or longer after the smoke has time to rest and "set in" for lack of a better word. 

For example, smoked turkey is good the day of, but way better the day after. I like to make pork butt and let it sit for a while before eating in the smoker.

Looks like a great roast.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks guys. Yes I did smoke it for an hour at 150 before turning up the heat, and I suppose the salt and pepper were applied as I understand a rub should be applied atop the meat not rubbed in). I know very little about food prep. so these tips are very helpful. I am now keeping a log of all my wild game preparations so I can learn what works and what doesn't. I will add these to my notes.

Thanks.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

The collagen and gelatin that break down when meat is cooked the first time get transformed and absorb some of the flavor and then they are resorbed and set in the meat. When it’s reheated the meat gets very tender and very rich. Meats with a lot of connective tissue (ribs, chicken thighs, pork butt, etc.) are especially good the next day because of the higher collagen content.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I found with pronghorn especially, it ALWAYS tasted better the next day. I got to where I will cook it, refrigerate it and then slice it for sandwiches the next day and not even eating it "cooked fresh." The other guys pointed out the hows and whys behind it. But I'm with you- pronghorn always tastes better after resting a day. And I am one of the guys that prefers pronghorn over elk or deer. But always the next day. So you are not alone. 

Goob would be the best guy to ask though. I think he has pronghorn salami hanging in his basement that pre-dates the Nixon administration. I'm guessing old Goob has prepared enough pronghorn in his day that his eyes have now moved to the side of his head and his white butt hair stands up right before he takes off running.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Pronghorn venison is definitely my favorite big game which is why i was so disappointed with having overcooked it. Like yourself, I sliced it and put it away for a day and then put the slices between a couple fresh burger buns and it was fantastic. While I will still enjoy fresh properly cooked pronghorn, I will definitely plan on setting certain cuts aside after cooking in the future for sandwiches. 

And knowing the why is very helpful.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> ............................................I'm guessing old Goob has prepared enough pronghorn in his day that his eyes have now moved to the side of his head and his white butt hair stands up right before he takes off running.


Well, I'd like ta have a nickel for every time I heard that.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Steve G said:


> Pronghorn venison is definitely my favorite big game which is why i was so disappointed with having overcooked it. Like yourself, I sliced it and put it away for a day and then put the slices between a couple fresh burger buns and it was fantastic. While I will still enjoy fresh properly cooked pronghorn, I will definitely plan on setting certain cuts aside after cooking in the future for sandwiches.
> 
> And knowing the why is very helpful.


What is "properly cooked pronghorn"?

I wouldn't call antelope cooked to 152° "overcooked" Uh...as a matter of fact, cooked to that temp might be why it tasted "fantastic"

.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

wyogoob said:


> What is "properly cooked pronghorn"?
> 
> I wouldn't call antelope cooked to 152° "overcooked" Uh...as a matter of fact, cooked to that temp might be why it tasted "fantastic".


I like things rare. So for me personally an internal temp from 130 - 142 is more appropriate for immediate consumption.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

caddis8 said:


> A lot of the time, smoked meats taste better the day after or longer after the smoke has time to rest and "set in" for lack of a better word.


Resting overnight in the fridge seems to help all smoked meats. Resting for a few weeks in the fridge makes smoked cheese amazing. In the past I had put a lot of thin smoke on briskets and pork shoulders. Eating it right when it was done tenderizing was OK but sometimes the smoke flavors were almost bitter. Now I'll let any big cut of meat I smoke rest wrapped in heavy duty aluminum foil in the fridge overnight and then the next day I'll put it in the oven at 350 (still wrapped up) until the internal temp hits about 195-205. For brisket and pork shoulders/butts, this is the temp where it starts to fall apart.

I think for something lean like pronghorn or deer, I would definitely smoke it and let it rest. I wouldn't worry about getting the internal temp much over 150 though.


----------

